# i have an opportunity through 4H to become a coach



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Class will more than likely be a USA/NFAA level 1. Very basic and will give something to build on. As your coaching skills develop let your students know you are a available for coaching outside of the 4H venue. 

You will also have to get a background check. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

i can pass a background check and i did anticipate that because of dealing with kids. thanks for the input i will know more after the first the woman with all the info will return to the office the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

I became a certified instructor through Indiana DNR and the state 4H Shooting Sports. I absolutely love it! If you're doing this just because you want to be on the floor to instruct your daughter, then you are doing it for all of the wrong reasons. The worst thing about being an instructor is the "know it all" parents that are archers. Your daughter will be far better off with you on the sidelines and keeping your "expertise" to yourself. I'm not trying to single you out, but more trying to keep you in the group of parents that create more issues than you help. My buddy went through the course with me because his daughter was interested...he soon learned the best thing for them was to work with the other kids and let another instructor work with her. My third year instructing was my nephew's first year in class. I bought him a bow and we shot in the yard a little (butthole parents) and then he started class. I quickly learned to leave him to another instuctor. We are just too emotionally attached to our family members to be honest with ourselves and their needs. If you want to be on the range with your daughter, just to be near, while helping other kids get excited about archery, then go for it. If you want to get certified just to coach her, sit this one out.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

im apologize if that is how my post came across i am in it to help others and not just in it for my kids i see a huge need in my community for another set of hands to help and that is what really got me interested! 



> in our area the kids always out number the needed adults to supervise so im looking to get certified to learn some stuff and to be able to give back to my local community and my local 4h program and to see what other arenas i can get into once i go through this class (i.e. will i be able to help out with tourneys and be more likely to help out on the state team eventually when i have learned enough to keep pace).[\QUOTE]
> 
> i am interested in archery and have been doing it for sometime and know i have lots to learn and it just happens that my daughter will be starting my whole overall Goal is to give back to the local 4H program and see where i can put what i learn to use in other areas that coaches will be needed i am not a "know it all" and have lots to learn but i understand that there are lots of kids out there that could use a steady adult in their lives other then parents to be good role models and this is just one way that i know of to give back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

I became the archery coach this fall for my county 4H and I am loving it. I have bowhunted and shot competitive archery for 20+ years. I originally got into the coaching part for selfish reasons, my 10 year old son. He was interested in doing some shoots and 4H has a great program. The problem was there was no archery program in my county and there has not been one for the last 3 or 4 years. 

I approached our shooting sports coodinator and she was excited I was interested. I went through the class which was very basic and mainly focused on safety, liability and the way 4H does things. Good information though and the instructor made it interesting. 

I have been amazed at how much fun I am having. The open practices that I do once a month are a little crazy. I spend a lot of my time keeping everybody safe, but they love it. I am the only instructor, but have several parents that help with range safety.

I started indoor practices twice a week for my kids that are more serious and it is great. Good kids that are trying to improve and appreciate the coaching. I have not had much trouble with parents yet. Most of my kids are from my small community and I know the kids and parents well. 

As for coaching your own kid, I do very little of that in the classes. I do not need to. I coach him every day at home while we shoot. I may have to mention a form issue in a word or two, like follow through or square up as I walk by. He is commonly my example and helps keep his friends focused. I think if you start with the intention of helping mainly your child, you will see the others excitement and desire to learn archery and there will be no problems.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sneezy said:


> im apologize if that is how my post came across i am in it to help others and not just in it for my kids i see a huge need in my community for another set of hands to help and that is what really got me interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

thank you for the words of encouragement and your personal experience and story! it is adding to the excitement! 




Yoffione said:


> I became the archery coach this fall for my county 4H and I am loving it. I have bowhunted and shot competitive archery for 20+ years. I originally got into the coaching part for selfish reasons, my 10 year old son. He was interested in doing some shoots and 4H has a great program. The problem was there was no archery program in my county and there has not been one for the last 3 or 4 years.
> 
> I approached our shooting sports coodinator and she was excited I was interested. I went through the class which was very basic and mainly focused on safety, liability and the way 4H does things. Good information though and the instructor made it interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

Sneezy,
I coached 4-h for about 6 years in mesa county, my sons were involved and I didn't have a problem helping them or the other kids, After a couple of years all the older kids helped the younger ones, We had a very good program and won state many times, went to nationals 4 times, the kids shot more as a team, but did shoot competetive against each other, but they all helped each other. You have to make shooting fun for the kids, if it is boring and somebody always preaching then the kids will not like it. cons of being the coach,,,,,,#1 kids are great , parents are a pain in the ass....#2 after a while you will wonder if 1/2 the kids were droped off to be baby sat,,,,,,,,,, #3 you run a good chance of not shooting good your self, because your mind will be listening to everything in the room and on the line, and not focusing on the shot(because saftey is your job, your mind will be focused on everything around you). It has been a few years, and I would love to go help the kids again, but not be involved with the parents or the meetings. In the meetings it seems everyboby wants to make new rules, usually to benefit their kids, I kept telling them we needed to take rules away and make it fun. example of a silly rule, everybody must wear an arm guard, I'm all for saftey, but the kids that have been shooting compounds for a few years should not be required to have a arm guard. PM me if you have any questions or just want to talk about the program we ran. 
Bownutco


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks bownutco great insight and I'll shot you a PM later this evening after we return home!


----------

